# The 'Creatine Loading Phase'



## Guest (Oct 25, 2006)

So you want to take that plunge into the deep end of the pool. You want to go where no scrawny man has ever gone before. You want to stop listening to what your mom says is good for you, and become a man that makes his own decisions. You want to bulk up and get in shape and do it in a way that will produce quicker and more noticeable results. You want to take creatine.

Despite what all the moms say about creatine, it is actually one of the few supplements out there that works and doesn't harm you in the process if used correctly. Your body uses creatine whether you put it in your body via powder form, pill form, or red meat. Creatine simply gives you more energy that allows you to push that extra rep or two up. Those extra few reps will produce bigger gains over a length of time.

The first step in taking creatine is the loading phase. I would take what the creatine bottles say with a grain of salt. Always read the directions on the package before you use anything, but also realize that these companies are out to make money. They sometimes fudge their dosage amounts so you run out of product faster and have to order more.

Creatine is used in cycles. The typical cycle will last about 8-10 weeks depending on the individual. The first week of ever cycle consists of what we call a loading phase. During the loading phase, you will take more creatine than usual to get your body ready for it. It is recommended that you take 20 grams/day during the loading phase. You can break this up into 4-5 times a day depending on when you eat your meals and when you work out. It is also important to take creatine up to 2 hours before you work out because it will take time for the muscles to absorb it.

There are several ways you can take creatine. Some people take it in the form of pills, while the majority of us use the powder form. I always buy flavorless because I generally put the scoop right into my mouth and wash it down with a tall glass of grape juice. It is also ok to mix creatine with protein or to put it in shakes or a glass of water. The problem with creatine is that is doesn't dissolve well. That's why I recommend you just put the scoop on the back of your tongue and swallow it, that way you don't lose any of the creatine in the bottom of your cup.

Packages might tell you to take more than the daily loading phase dosage, but don't listen to them. The body will just excrete any excess creatine and it will be wasted. Creatine can be a great tool in aiding you in your journey to get in shape. The loading phase is very important in the cycle, so be sure to follow the recommended dosage amounts and try not to skip any servings. If you miss your morning scoop, do not take 2 scoops at the next scheduled time.


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

eazenet said:


> So you want to take that plunge into the deep end of the pool. You want to go where no scrawny man has ever gone before. You want to stop listening to what your mom says is good for you, and become a man that makes his own decisions. You want to bulk up and get in shape and do it in a way that will produce quicker and more noticeable results. You want to take creatine.


Lol...

listen to the man !!! If you wanna gain 40 lbs in 4 weeks, take creatine !!

its magical, honest!

Nick


----------



## jo fairbairn (Mar 2, 2006)

eazenet, why is there a loading phase if the body can only absorb 5g a day? Surely this is the ploy of companys to get you to buy far more than is needed? Side effects of too much creatine can be migraines and muscle tears due to dehydration so excess creatine is not just excreted without effects. Creatine is naturally occuring in the human body so why cycle it? I've heard lots of conflicting advice regarding creatine and would like to know your reasoning behind your post.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

hmmm i thought this dude was a spammer :?


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2006)

crazycal1: nah not a spammer, just sharing my articles.

jo fairbairn: my article is based from my own personal experience, i loaded when i first started taking creatine.

Yeah alot of people do criticise creatine loading, but why do so many still do it, and recommend it..?

just my 2cents


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Eazenet you ar posting misleading bullshit, in many studies done after 1 month and no stomach upset your body is equally as saturated in creatine but;

People still load because uneducated twats like you read Muscltech tubs and fall for the BS.

No stomach upset

less wasted money

bodes well for longer usage

cuts cramps

cuts muscle tears.

I think your knowledge is second rate and the links in your posts are spam it stops now or your banned.


----------



## architekt (Nov 21, 2006)

Extreme: Ha! liked the reason for editing! 

wasn't sure whether to post here or not...anyways...on the info i've been reading up on creatine, it says that when mixed with liquids it's converted to creatinine (sp?) which is toxic!

don't think i've seen anything in previous threads about this...

could someone enlighten me please with your thought on this subect.

thanks.

**this hasn't stopped me from using the stuff...however, it's always a good idea to know more about whats ggoing into your body**


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

eazenet said:


> , but why do so many still do it, and recommend it..?
> 
> just my 2cents


Possibly the single worst justification for an opinion on something ever. Lots of people train biceps 3 times more than legs that doesn't make it a good fu**ing idea.


----------



## Kit1 (Jan 6, 2007)

Anyone got an opinion on using creatine ethyl ester instead of monohydrate ?They say it's up to 40 times more effective but you still take 3 grammes a day.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

How do you tell if its 40 times better? Its one of those statements unlikely to get into an advert because the scientific evidence will be questionable. Some like it some don't, some love monohydrate and some don't.

It's the old suck it and see situation I think.


----------



## Boarder (Jan 21, 2008)

so no loading phase is needed? im just starting to take creatine and ive read the loading phase is a lie and isnt needed. So shall i just take my normal amount each day? btw, what is the daily amount i should take? the pack reccommends 5gs a day of powder but something tells me i only need half of that...?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

5gs a day is fine

If you look at other threads there is a reference by me to a study that founded ALL the creatine loading phase misconceptions.

You dont need a loading phase.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

A creatine loading phase followed by a maintenance phase has been shown to work, as has taking mega doses of creatine for myotube regeneration.

It would be fair to stay that alot of the results of the creatine studies have been ignored by the supplement companies simply to get you to take more of their product in order for them to make more profit.

ATP regeneration will quite happily occur in 3-5g doses, and a doses of that level should cause no side effects such as tummy upsets.

Beef also contains approx 4% Creatine - so eat 1kg of beef and get 4g of creatine.

So in short, 3-5g doses should see you right - with little or no sides as would be experienced during a loading phase. I currently take creatine as a supp on training days only - others prefer to stay on it for longer periods of time and then come of for a while.

Creatine and Athletic Performance: An interview with Dr. Paul Greenhaff


----------



## Boarder (Jan 21, 2008)

thanks. im gonna take 5grams of creatine pre-workouts only. how long before am i meant to take it. as ive seen 20 minutes on some sites but 3 hours on others :S never know what to believe...


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

I take mine about 45mins before


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

I never loaded on Creatine either,i just take Mono throughout the day with my protein,a scoop in some juice 30 mins before a workout and i take Ethyl Ester before bed.They always say you need to take more these companies because they're money grabbing pigs.Take what you feel works for you.


----------



## Boarder (Jan 21, 2008)

ok thanks.


----------



## Madeira Jon (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks for that info TALL; I've been taking it just after breakfast but will change to just before WOs.


----------

